# Loud Booms



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

What's with the noise going on in the Salt Lake Valley? Camp Williams had live fire exercises two weeks ago, but I couldn't find anything going on now. Is Kennecott blasting?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> What's with the noise going on in the Salt Lake Valley? Camp Williams had live fire exercises two weeks ago, but I couldn't find anything going on now. Is Kennecott blasting?


Those 'booms' were slightly shaking my house, I thought it might also be thunder from the little storm cloud that came from the west about that time. :?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

We've started noticing them yesterday afternoon. Didn't see anything on the news or ksl.com.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

They are blasting in the pit at Kennecott. They put the notice in the paper under legal notices in fine print. I think they will be done today.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

My roommate is in an artillery unit with the national guard and they are having a 3 day drill this weekend. Not sure if they are doing any live fire, but it's possible.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Artillery at Camp Williams.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

My roommate just confirmed it, not only did they do live fire, but it was family day, so they put on a big show.


----------

